# Pioneer Zephyr first run Pix and Video



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got this Zephyr from Bob Thon, of Roberts Lines, you may remember his old ads in GR. He had a few leftover pieces that needed some work and I HAD to have it!  You know how it is. Saw pix of it years ago(89) and wanted one then.  Here's some pix and a link to a video of it's first run. U-joint loosened up, but it's now fixed, if the weather comes back, I'll run it some more. 70's here today, 30's on Sunday, sigh.....

















Here's the youTube video.
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-ucqd5YVow


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Jerry, you have a real Rareity there!  What a beautiful set!  How long ago did this fellow make them?  They look really well detailed.

I can't believe I'm seeing a Largescale Zeypher on the rails running.  


Raymond


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think he only had about 100 sets made, just the three cars. 10 of the sets went to Wada, in Japan. He made them into live diesel versions, saw one in pix of this years Diamondhead steamup. I've always lusted for one of these. Jerry


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there any more? I would love to have one. I found out they came thru KC and also into St.Joe, Mo. That would be cool to run outside or at a tain show.

Cliff


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
Excellent addition to your hobby experience.  if there was a gas electric model I would purchase the Zephyr is it.  Very impressive, looks fast without doing anything.   As posted from our Steamtown thread we enjoyed the WADA version of the diesel powered version (actually gas powered version).


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, what a great find. We will see them at Marty's in the fall won't we?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Henson, 
It's set up for track power right now. It is NOT the Wada live diesel version. Not sure a guy could battery power it with R/C, with the all metal body. Anyone have any ideas on that? Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like a set as well, but I'll have to be content watching yours. 

I did notice the center car is much lower than the other 2 cars. Was this by design? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,

There was one in the Union Station ( Amtrak area ) in Kansas City..  There is also a gentleman in the NEKanGRS that has 1, it ran on the LS layout the first year @ Union Station..

BulletBob


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 03/01/2008 8:23 PM
I got this Zephyr from Bob Thon, of Roberts Lines, you may remember his old ads in GR. He had a few leftover pieces that needed some work and I HAD to have it!  You know how it is. Saw pix of it years ago(89) and wanted one then.  . . 
















Wow! What a stunning find! I didn't know these even existed.  Congratulations !


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

I believe that you could radio cotrol your model.  I have a USATrains Hudson with an Airwire receiver in the tender.  The tender is made entirely of metal; but, the high frequency used for the Airwire seems to leak through all the little gaps on openings.  I can easily maintain control from 100 feet away.  Your model has a bunch of windows which are not metal and I don't think you would have any problem at all.

Llyn


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Llyn, 
May look into it, down the line. SOota broke after this purchase though. Selling some stuff on ebay and gradually building back up. Someone said Spektrum should work also. Heck, maybe anything would, what do I know?  Jerry


----------



## Phil Benedict (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great find! That is the first video of a model train that looked right going that fast. ****, that train would look good at any speed. Looks like seventy MPH when standing still! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

Have fun Jerry.





Phil.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just bought the movie 'Silver Streak', the one from 1934, has the Zephyr in it! Ebay for $10.  Having great fun! Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
You had a good eye, need to raise it up a bit, may be why it had trouble with one switch. Can't believe I missed that, really love this train. Jerry


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That's a very nice set indeed....

I wonder what they scale out at?? 1:32 perhaps..?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, 1/32nd. Jerry


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Jerry...I have a Wada GP9 the body is brass, and the chassis is polished steel, it is set up for R/C by the factory, I have ran mine with the
older Futaba and the latest Futaba, and they work super!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, the gap between the truck and the body seems to be closer on the middle car than the end cars, perhaps a simple washer or two? It's beautiful in any case. Do you have both end units powered, and were they originally powered in the model? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

"and wanted it then" heck I want one now! Great find!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic find, Jerry.  That's like finding the "Lost Dutchman" mine.  WOW...............  I'd leave it track power and set on a shelf in my train room under glass....

Good on ya'.

Let me know if you find another one.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jerry, maybe Marty will building you a special siding at his new terminal building so it can be parked the the whole weekend to be seen by the masses.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I added a 1/8" piece of plastic and got it level. Jerry


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pictures! Glad to finally see pictures of one on an outdoor layout for once!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I did some more work on it, hope to run it again this weekend. Hey, outdoor layout is ALL I have!  Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's some more pix of the Zephyr, had some requests.  Has a big Pittman motor in the loco and one in the rear of the observation car. I had disconnected the rear, but it put a big strain on the front u-joint, which came loose. Now have it hooked back up, been to cold to run it though.  Motor drives thru a u-joint to the big black gear case, out of the bottom of it is shafts to the small gearoxes on each axle.
























I have fixed the center car to raise it up a bit and now have the nameplates on the side of the loco also.
Jerry


----------

